# $700 Elgato Thunderbolt SSD-Are you kidding me?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

First Look: The Elgato Thunderbolt SSD is magic! 





GTFO


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I would pay $700 for a hard drive if it came with my music files properly labeled.


----------

